# Radioamatierisms >  Izpalīdziet

## parols

man nav mēraparatūras, bet gribētos redzēt kā strādā viena shēma(Eagle shēma)http://shooter.lv/osc.sch
grbētos redzēt oscilogrammu

----------


## Didzis

A Tu doma, ka te visiem forumā Eagle ta vienkārši stāv uz datoriem  ::  ?

----------


## parols

nu citu freeware nezinu

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tad mums ari ta shema tava vieta ir jasalode?  :: 

Klausies - nokaca interneta spice vai 5pice vai spice5. Karoce - tur tu varesi uzzimet to shemu (tranzistori, pretestibas, opampi) un emulet uz jebkura shemas vieta ielikt "zondi" un apskatities signalu limenus.

Man ta programma ir LOOOTI noderejusi, kaut gan noderetu vel vairak, ja es beidzot sanemtos un papetitu, ka tad isti darbojas induktori un LRC !  :: 
Beefs

----------


## defs

Nu un šitas tikai zīmē,bet platīti neparāda?

----------

